# Firefox 3.0.3 duro

## jbg70

Salve a tutti.

Se avvio il pc, una volta fatto il login come user con slim in xfce4, avvio firefox, non succede nulla, quindi vado in console da root, lo 'killo' e poi lo riavvio sempre da menu di xfce4 e parte.

Se faccio il primo avvio da terminale come user, idem, quindi da root termino firefox, lo riavvio come user e parte.

In console, e nei log non trovo nulla.

C'e' un modo per capire perche?

Grazie e saluti.

----------

## lucapost

quale archietture? firefox o firefox-bin? 

fai un backup della cartella .mozilla e prova a riavviare:

```
mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak && firefox
```

il problema persiste?

----------

## jbg70

Si tratta di firefox (non  bin).

USE="dbus ipv6 java startup-notification xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="it......

Questo per l'architettura:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Il pc e' un Centrino-Pentium-M 1.73Ghz con 2Gb di ram

Ho fatto quanto suggerito, non per root, ma nella home dell'user, ho riavviato il pc, fatto il login e' partito la prima volta, l'ho chiuso, ho riavviato il pc, fatto il login, come prima.

Altri suggerimenti?

Grazie.

----------

## jbg70

Aggiornamento:

in safe mode parte. Per esclusione, disattivando solo la plugin shockwave flash firefox parte la prima volta.

L'ho installata: emerge net-www/netscape-flash (10.0.12.36-r1)

Ora... perche'?

Saluti.

----------

